# Lets see some pics. of your ATV



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

Doing a little mudden.










ready to do a little fishing


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Nice rig.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Sportsman, 

I'm not familiar with ATVs. Do those things have locking differentials or limited slip diffs? Just curious as I'm an engineer who deals with these things and has an inquiring mind.


----------



## keith miller (Oct 3, 2001)

here is a pic of my sand rail in july
i had just finished her up 
all that was left to do was get the inspection and license plates
i'm happy to say she is now fully street legal
if the pic doesnt show up here ,its in the offroad gallery


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

Here it is keith


----------



## keith miller (Oct 3, 2001)

thanks sportsmen
judging by that ear to ear grin,
it must have been one heck of a ride!
remember , close your mouth , it keeps the mud & bugs out


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

yea it was a great ride. we went to the black river to watch the sturgeon spawn.


----------



## Basscat (Sep 13, 2000)

Here is my 2003 Sportsman 500HO Mossy Oak.
I have installed:

Heel Clicker clutch kit
Brush guard
2500lb Ramsey winch with wireless remote
hand warmer's
thumb warmer
Diode installed so that all 3 lights are on when high beam is on.


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

Nice machine Basscat


----------



## grizz660 (Nov 19, 2002)

Meet the king of the quads. Yamaha Grizzly 660!
Flame proof suit on


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

Nice machine!! er ah I mean deer.


----------

